# 1995 TRX300fw



## BBock (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi,

I have a '95 TRXFW I acquired at an auction. It's been modified with mostly bolt-on stuff, but also appears to have been bored out to 350 displacement. It currently has an aftermarket oil cooler that connects to the engine thru an aftermarket oil filter cover. 

Unfortunately, the fittings on the cover project so far that they prevent the use of the kick starter, so that's been removed from the machine. I'd like to remove the oil cooler & fittings, so I can replace the kick start, maybe saving me from another 10 mile walk to replace a dead battery. Will the bored out engine overheat without the oil cooler? I'm generally a pretty sedate rider, I don't abuse the machine, but I'd rather not fry it!

Thanks in advance,
BB


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

BBK are known to over heat the 300s. if your too worrieda bout it and still want the use of your kick starter, you can tie the oil cooler into the oil line goin from the clutch cover to the top of the motor. Thats how mine is done. IMO, it doesnt do as good of a job coolin the motor as thru the oil filter cover, but it does work. If you decide to get rid of that oil filter cover, please let me know. i would definitly be interested


----------

